# What ya munchin ?



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K i'll start Doritos.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Just had a Twix bar.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

a bag of mixed nuts and raisins.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool Ranch Doritos


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just had a bag of pretzels.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

isn't there a thread already for this? :con

*shrugs*

i had some popcorn.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno . If their is i have yet to find it but yeah i'm munchin gum.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Candies!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Just ate a Butterfinger. I had to consume it quickly, before anyone else laid a finger on it. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A Dairy Milk.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just had a popsicle. It was cherry flavored.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My finger nails. Yum.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pizza - I always have my dinner around midnight for some reason. ( don't ask)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banana- Nut Cheerios


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doritos


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just had a banana and chocolate crepe mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

pringles


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dove chocolates


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Pork fried rice


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

cookies


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Oreos, I'm addicted. Oh and earlier I had shepherd's salad and it was muy delicioso!! But the Oreos simply rock. Okay, now I gotta study biochemistry.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Dark chocolate Dove bar.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

kit kat


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

m & m's


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Jelly Belly "Soda Pop Shoppe" jelly beans
The "7-up" beans are nasty


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Doritos


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Grocery store brand frosted flakes. Almost the same as the "real" stuff, and a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

An Egg Mc Muffin


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Frozen waffles


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

cashews


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^They are the bomb although pistachios are great too.


Erm just gum.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

tic tac


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Corn Flakes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

another tic tac


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Crisps or as you guys call them chips.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

chips


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BROWNIES WITH PEANUT BUTTER pieces in it... Yummmm


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

a pretzel


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Cold Pizza. Mmm.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Cake. Ohm nom nom nom.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

lunch


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

A fried egg.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

chewing gum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Some typea freaky mars cake bar come mini roll typea thing.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

a tic tac


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hershey's Almond.

Usually the bar's much too thin, and there's too few almonds (the ones that are there are weirdly spaced). But the king size bar is much better. Yum.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

chips


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Samosas


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

pringles


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Slim Fast Meal on the go bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

a cookie


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

capers


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

tomato & lettuce & tuna & bread


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

strawberry yogurt


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i forgot to post my breakfast. cheerios & milk


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soup an stuff.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vanilla Fudge Chunk ice cream.

*shiver*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

macaroni & meatballs


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

green pepper


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cubes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

still ice cubes yummie.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

coconut sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun Chips Harvest Cheddar


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm making homemade yogurt. The process of "growing" good bacteria eats up all the lactose. Then eating the yogurt with all the good bacteria increases good digestion.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just stuff an sh*t


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ How very appetizing.

Chewing gum. If that counts.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i know eh you gotta get your five a day of stuff an sh*t it's like mandatory.
(k,i took that too far)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover spaghetti


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cubes from my soda


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

nothing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

another ice cube from my soda ... yummie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Fish and raw brocolli.

After eating tons of chocolate today. :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ha!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yet another another ice cube, finished my first refill of soda.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Umm, a cigarette. But not munching it.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

corn flakes. plain, store brand corn flakes.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Snacking on ambrosia of the gods, durian. Usually my dog begs for whatever I'm eating but he ran away this time, don't know what's up with that.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

granola with almonds & raisins & craisins & I picked out the walnuts because I hate walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

milk chocolate


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

toothpaste


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Belgian Cappucino Truffles (i know fancy pants but ssh they are kinda addictive)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cubes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

dontcare said:


> toothpaste


Bwahaha!!


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

soft taco from Taco Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cubes from a nice drink of soda


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Rice & beans that I made myself. Mmmm.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

My fingernails



TorLin said:


> ice cubes from a nice drink of soda


Sounds addictive, alright.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Belgian Cappucino Truffles (i know fancy pants but ssh they are kinda addictive)


man that sounds good.

I had a blueberry muffin but I'm still hungry


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Chocolate Eclairs

mmmm,toffee 

:hide


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pot Freakin Noodle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sloppy joe's


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haggis (how stereotypical)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leftover deviled eggs


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Gingerbread, mmm.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pizza :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Food !!! (yeah yeah ten points for orignality)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Bread made out of Hemp with avacado. Black bean soup. It's really good! *


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Fudge cake. Yeah, going to have to exercise after this one.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

mmmm. I came to this thread to figure out what sounds good to eat, I'm about to run into town. I think pizza wins.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

What RU you temptronics putting on your pizza...out of curiosity.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Banana Oatmeal mmmm...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A blended salad with lemon and some salad dressing. Or as my nephew calls it, Uncle Andy's green diarrhea drink...*gags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pumpkin pie ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun Chips


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

don't ask


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


>


:no


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

microwaved frozen burrito


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dontcare said:


> :no


_"I DON'T LIKE SPAM!!!"

_Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> _"I DON'T LIKE SPAM!!!"
> 
> _Sorry, had to say it.


:yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

baby cucumber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter and grape jelly sandwiches


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Gingerbread. *drool*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

soy cherry chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch Cereal


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

tex mex soy burger
whole wheat roll
potato, tomato and spinach veggie straws


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Organic oreos. 

I should have gotten regular oreos. :no


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

One of the peanut butter cookies my friend and I baked a few hours ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Squeeze Yogurt


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Chips Ahoy! and an Amp energy drink. Pulling an all-nighter to finish an English essay and study for a French test. Fun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover spaghetti


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Last thing I had was
Chips Ahoy cookies and a can of "W Up" (Wegmans store brand)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

left overs of hersey dipping bread from pizza hut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leftover navy beans my brother sent over, they're pretty good.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Christmas tarts :heart


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Was just eating some delicious pumpkin cake made by my boyfriend's mom.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chinese food


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just had yogurt and hot chocolate. i'm so full


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

candy cane


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hersey's kisses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pizza


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Beer risotto. I wish I had put in more beer and less cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sunflower seeds


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

brother's all-natural 100% fat-free potato crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

A boiled egg.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow this thread is still alive umm Gum .
Yup im a gum wh0re.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gum, so I can quit biting my lips already. Yeesh.

There are potato chips downstairs and I don't know who they belong to though I might eat them anyway. They're at the top of a pantry cupboard pyramid involving, well, the cupboard, some junk, a phone book, and a frying pan. Who hides potato chips? They must really not want them found. But that's the only good frying pan so of course they'll be found if THEY ARE IN THE FRYING PAN. I should eat them just to show how stupidly hidden they were.

The end.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

not munching, i'm eating tea


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Enchiladas yummmm*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Excuse me?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Chocolate Pop-Tarts, gotta love the college diet.*_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple cinnamon english muffins


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bagel chips. I avoid sugar snacks.


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

these nasty cookies ugh.. i beat myself up whenever i eat sugar.
its sooooooooooo bad for me. usually ima health freak soo.
this is crazy. and hiding the box only lasts for like 2 seconds anyway..
crap
ps. has anybody tried meetup.com for social anxiety groups..
im currently reading up on that group. and it might go down.. u guys shud check it out


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The one on the left.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles potato chips


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Fruit cup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftover nachos


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Copious amounts of tater tots


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

a banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chinese food


----------

